# Group B Strep and C Section - Inpt code



## kjlowell (Jan 20, 2011)

I have a patient who is group B positive who had a repeat planned C section.  Is it appropriate to use 64781 on the inpatient chart?  Since the baby does not pass vaginally the Group B strep should not be a factor?


----------

